# Need to adjust my attitude!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I agreed to take care of my friends dog for the next week and my first thought was "I don't know how Penny is going to do, because sometimes she has issues with other female dogs" - I've totally labeled Penny as a loose canon when it comes to other female dogs because of one situation that happened the first month that I had her. I was especially nervous about having my friends dog at my house because she's a small dog (yorkie/mini poodle) and she's not exactly sturdy, so one aggressive move from Penny and this dog is in serious trouble. Again - these are the thoughts going through my head - I have to watch Penny, you never know what she's going to do... 

Our house guest has now been here for three days and I owe Penny a huge apology and I need to seriously reset my attitude about Penny. I was so ridiculous the first day, if Penny got too close to Ginger (our guest), then I was right there "supervising" the situation. Penny was very intense - right up in Ginger's face, staring at her and even nudging Ginger with her nose. I couldn't read Penny and I wasn't sure if she was about to eat Ginger or if she was trying to get her to play. Well now that Ginger has been here for awhile I'm realizing that Penny has actually been a great hostess and in no way has she shown any aggression and all she wants to do is play with Ginger. 

Ginger on the other hand is a handful - she has no manners, constantly getting into the trash and shredding it all over the house, she runs away from you when you call her and she's actually gone after both Cash and Penny because they got too close to me when Ginger was in my lap. Ah the joys of small dogs with owners who don't discipline because they think these behaviors are "cute". My friend actually warned me about the trash and told me that Ginger would chew holes in any clothing that she could get ahold of! 

Anyway, long story, but I just wanted to say that it's easy to label your dog a certain way based on past behaviors, but you need to keep an open mind and not just assume they will be that way forever. I have put a lot of work into Penny over the last year because she definitely has her issues, but in my mind I just assumed that she would always have these issues and that I just needed to work around them. Now I'm realizing, that it's important to put in the work to correct these behaviors but allowing your dog the opportunity to show you that they've learned what you have taught them is just as important!


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

A bit off topic, and tongue in cheek. But it got me to thinking, from all the behaviors you described Ginger as displaying; she is new breed of dog. The miniature Viszla! 

Would like to get the name of her breeder. So nice to have a small ginger lap dog, one that does not take up the whole bed at night. As for her chewing clothes, getting into the trash, not coming when called, etc. These are all problems that can be corrected with patience and training. My only concern is she would get lost in the tall grass while out hunting or at a field trial. 

She would be the perfect compliment and companion to the full size V we all know and love.

RT


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RT - hope that was TinC - 1000yrs of breeding ? to get what ? a minuture lap mutt - THINK NOT !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe I read the thread wrong, but I thought ginger was "Yorkie/Poodle"... That bears no resemblance to a Vizsla, even a testtube V ...NO Way !!!!

MY Dear CC... You are Just to "Wonderful" to your friends... and accommodating to their "Bad" dogs. I know how easy it is to say
"YES" ... especially to a precious dogie house guest! I still have my daughters Big Chocolate Lab "Churro"... but He is very well behaved and no trouble at all, except on walks when he Yanks my arm and Me half down the block because he sees a squirrel!

I guess it is a matter of live & Learn... ONce Bitten"Twice shy"... Tell Ginger that you hope she enjoyed her stay... because it will probably be her last. And Love that smart, secure, accommodating little Penny... But then you probably told Penny this was all temporary, and she believes what you say to her!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ha - Ginger is made up of 11lbs of white fluff - not exactly a sturdy hunting dog. . She's cute in her own way, but not really my cup of tea - I definitely like a more muscular dog (and much, much bigger). I believe that she's a "designer breed" so probably not a lot of reputable breeders out there.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

tknafox2 - yes, I definitely have issues saying no.  I think that Ginger is hearing "no" for the first time here at my house and Penny is fascinated with her. Ginger is pushing my buttons a little, the grab some trash and run game is not fun and my poor dogs are a little on edge because they can tell that I'm irritated. I find myself disciplining Ginger, then calling Cash and Penny over for some love because they are upset that I was mad. But on the good side - I've finally gotten Ginger to go to the bathroom without me having to stand outside with her - sheesh, can you say high maintenance??


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

CC - that was very nice of you to host the house guest! And how great that Penny proved your fears wrong. 

I have my own little story to add here about an ill-mannered small dog. I was at my in-laws house this weekend. My FIL has a 3.5 lb Chihuahua that rules the roost, no matter where he is in it. He has bit every single one of our dogs - obviously hasn't done much damage but our dogs are annoyed by him. Friday night he nipped the neighbor's granddaughter and just got a slight scolding - "Jose, that isn't nice. stop that now." Saturday he bit each of our pups and it was shrugged off as "he is just protecting his territory". Yesterday morning our oldest lab was walking out the door as he was walking in. Chihuahua bit lab in the face - right under her eye. She retaliated and nipped him and of course, he howled like his world was coming to an end. Our lab got the worst of it - broken skin, a bit of blood, and ALL of the blame. She spent the remainder of the day in the outside kennel. The Chihuahua just got a good scare. Last night my husband's 14-year-old daughter was walking by the Chihuahua - JUST walking by him as he was sitting on a chair - he lunged at her from the chair and drew blood. Again - no blame. Ugh!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

p.s...thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

MeandMy3 said:


> CC - that was very nice of you to host the house guest! And how great that Penny proved your fears wrong.
> 
> I have my own little story to add here about an ill-mannered small dog. I was at my in-laws house this weekend. My FIL has a 3.5 lb Chihuahua that rules the roost, no matter where he is in it. He has bit every single one of our dogs - obviously hasn't done much damage but our dogs are annoyed by him. Friday night he nipped the neighbor's granddaughter and just got a slight scolding - "Jose, that isn't nice. stop that now." Saturday he bit each of our pups and it was shrugged off as "he is just protecting his territory". Yesterday morning our oldest lab was walking out the door as he was walking in. Chihuahua bit lab in the face - right under her eye. She retaliated and nipped him and of course, he howled like his world was coming to an end. Our lab got the worst of it - broken skin, a bit of blood, and ALL of the blame. She spent the remainder of the day in the outside kennel. The Chihuahua just got a good scare. Last night my husband's 14-year-old daughter was walking by the Chihuahua - JUST walking by him as he was sitting on a chair - he lunged at her from the chair and drew blood. Again - no blame. Ugh!


I can let you borrow my sweet little Lucy for a 5 minute visit with the inlaws. Although you will only need 1 or 2 for your Chihuahua problem will be gone. I hope everyone knows I'm just joking, and I would not let Lucy take out a small dog. She doesn't think they are dogs. She sees them as rabbits or squirrels that need to be quickly dispatched.

Years ago I had the same Chihuahua problem with someone in the family.
It leaped off a chair and tried to snap onto my daughters arm. Without thinking, my reflexes kicked in.
A quick hand and dog went sailing, and they were upset. Not with the dog but with me.
It was a easy fix, we never visited again after they did not want to put the dog up around kids.
I feel its their house, their dog and they could leave it out.
I just didn't need to go over there anymore.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

TR - you make me laugh - "Chihuahua problem". Yep - that's how I consider it. I just don't understand why the dog is allowed to get away with so much nipping, growling, and biting. Some day he is going to tangle with the wrong human or animal. I told my FIL that he should teach him some manners - if for nothing else, the Chihuahua's safety. They also have a basset hound who is perfectly behaved - probably because she is too big to be held and carried around.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a Chihuahua story for you...

When I was about 10 years old we went to visit my uncle and his family on their farm, they had horses and cows, dogs, cats, chickens, donkeys, and a Chihuahua named Tiny. Tiny didn't like anyone except my cousin (he was her dog) and he would nip/bite anyone that came near him.

I've always loved animals, so as a kid I was in heaven when we went to visit the farm and I was always up for anything. One day my cousin and I were moving one of the horses to a different pasture and I wanted to ride the horse from one pasture to the other. I jumped on the horses back - no saddle, no reins, I was just riding while my cousin led the horse. When my cousin opened the gate to the pasture, she turned to help me off the horse, but the horse took off running and I lasted about 10 seconds before I flew off of the horse. I'm saying horse, but this was actually a pony and I fell on soft dirt, so I was a little shaken up, but not hurt. I went into the house to try and get some sympathy, because after all - I had just been bucked off this huge horse for absolutely no reason at all (at least in my 10 yr old brain that's how I saw it  ). Well, I was sitting on the couch and Tiny came in the room and climbed up on my lap. I was thinking how nice - Tiny came over to give my some sympathy, but instead he walked up next to my face and bit me on the nose! He really was just a nasty little dog with absolutely no manners. 

A few years after that my uncle and his family moved to Texas and one day they were out in the yard and Tiny was running around and an owl flew over, swooped down and snatched Tiny up... that was the last we ever saw of Tiny. I am a huge animal lover, so I was sad to hear of Tiny's demise, but I can't help but think that was a little karma coming back.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Had to chime in with my own Chihuahua story. W and I were walking home the other day. A neighbor had a Chihuahua off leash and called the dog back. Then, as Wilson and I very calmly walked by (Wilson hardly paying any attention to it), the Chihuahua was going nuts. Lunging, barking, red in the eye. All I could think was -- what good does the Chihuahua think can come of this?!?!?!

Then, no more than two blocks later, a Chihuahua (again off leash) comes out from an alley and Wilson just stops in his tracks and stares at the dog. I wasn't sure what he was going to do if the Chihuahua started barking and lunging, but I had a good grip on him. Turns out, Wilson just wasn't sure what to do with the little dog -- was it a rabbit? squirrel? human? Not so certain. The Chihuahua, of course, realized he was outmatched and hightailed it back to his owner.

I am not a fan of little dogs.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> ...
> It was a easy fix, we never visited again after they did not want to put the dog up around kids.
> I feel its their house, their dog and they could leave it out.
> I just didn't need to go over there anymore.


That would be my approach. I suspect that M&M3 doesn't have that option: that she can't not visit her FIL and he is too [fill in the blank] to do anything about his C.

Isn't it interesting how easily C bites are dismissed? V bites seem to be taken much more seriously. I suppose there's an "Oh, it's just a Chihuahua - how bad can it be?" attitude. V's bite and they get sent back to their breeder, or worse.

Bob


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

No - unfortunately I do have to visit my in-laws from time to time. My FIL babies this Chihuahua and when he comes to my house full of hunting dogs, that C's feet never touch the floor - he is too afraid of his baby being eaten. All for good reason. In this group of hunting dog lovers, I think it goes unsaid that my dogs are not vicious and would not bite without being provoked. I have seen this Chihuahua hang off my labs feet, her jowls, and even her ears without her retaliating, but that one bit to the face really put her over the edge. For those of you counting, the C had three actual bites in 48 hours - 2 1/2 year old neighbor girl, our oldest lab, and m step-daughter - twice actually. And poor Jose was only feeling threatened and protecting his territory. 

CC - sorry I hi-jacked your thread. I do appreciate your karma story.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MeandMy3 said:


> ... For those of you counting, the C had three actual bites in 48 hours - 2 1/2 year old neighbor girl, ...


Oh yeah, I wanted to comment on that. "Family" sometimes has to put up with a lot, cause we're stuck with each other. But I'm surprised that the neighbor put up with it, especially involving a 2-1/2 yo (!) granddaughter (!). If a neighbors dog bit a small granddaughter of mine, my reaction would probably prompt police intervention!


----------

